# Amplificador Kewood ka-128 con problemas p-off



## julio625 (Dic 3, 2010)

HOLA compañeros hoy necesito de su ayuda y conocimiento, tengo un amp kenwood ka-128 que calienta los transistores de salida del lado R, no activa el relevo de la salidad de los parlantes y en pantalla aparece p-off, he revisado todos lo hp transistores tanto de salidad como los de la tarjetica del amp se encuntran bien, por que calienta los trnas de salida ?


----------



## mancarra1 (Dic 5, 2010)

Sería necesario que proporcionaras las tensiones que se encuentran en los dos canales, sin embargo podría efectuar procedimientos en p. 14 del manual.




> Seria necessário fornecer quais as tensões encontradas nos dois canais, no entanto efectuat os procedimentos da pág. 14 do manual.


----------



## julio625 (Dic 6, 2010)

realize lo que esta en el procedimiento de la pag 14 y el voltaje esde casi los 300mV, esta muy elevado, intento correjir con los potenciometros que dicen bias L bias R, pero lo que me causa curiosidad es que el equipo viene asi calibrado de fabrica asi con los potenciometros.

por molestar quite los transistores de salidad y la tarjeta del amp haber que pasava pero de igual manera luego de encenderlo dice p-off y los màs rarro es que todos los trasistores estan buenos me tome el timpo de bajar uno por uno tanto como los de la tarjeta y los de salidad, muting ....

que sera compeñros?


----------



## mancarra1 (Dic 7, 2010)

Verificar o IC1 Protection, cuales son  las tensiones DC presentes?


----------



## elosoelectronico (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola tengo el mismo problema mi kenwood se pone en modo proteccion te recomiendo que verifiques un capacitor de 2.2uf a 50v y tambien checa los diodos que estan ubicados en la entrada secundaria del transformador todavia no lo arreglo pero esas piezas me estaban marcando la falla tendras el manual de cervicio por que tambien se me quemaron unas resistencias y ya no se ve el valor espero mi respuesta te pueda ayudar.


----------

